# Toolfix



## EST (May 20, 2021)

So just found a quick holder. Right size wrong hole. Got it for free but no holders for it so have to by some and they are still in production so that's good.
But I'm thinking I'm gonna modify the holder to fit the bigger mounting on the lathe instead of doing a smaller holder.
But have to go to a mate as I don't have anything to mount this up in my lathe.
So hoping for a update in some days as soon as he has the time for me


----------



## EST (May 21, 2021)

So went to my mates work all done in 15 minutes. Also modified a to large toolholder to fit. It doesn't repeat as good but but at least I got something to hold the tools until I find 01 holder
Made a sign for my mates ice cream place to!


----------

